# Papillon puppy cuteness overload, take one!



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

So I finally got around to getting out my mom's camera (Nikon D3100), and decided to take some pictures. I found out that Cali isn't very photogenic; she'll take one look at the camera and look away right before you can get the picture. Of course, this could be because she usually sleeps at this time of day, so we'll have to try again tonight. 

Anyways, for those who don't know, Cali is my 10 week old Papillon puppy that I brought home just last Sunday. I got her from a breeder about four hours away, and she's a gorgeous hound tri girl. (her face looks sable, but her body markings are completely black with no banded hairs, which makes her a hound tri) She's the sweetest little thing, at least until she gets going... at that point, you better hide everything you want to keep because she goes _nuts _and will destroy pretty much anything, hah. She also has quite the bark on her.




DSC_0052 by Right Cute Cali, on Flickr

Love her 




DSC_0070 by Right Cute Cali, on Flickr

Her favourite sleeping spot is in my lap. 


DSC_0072 by Right Cute Cali, on Flickr


DSC_0073 by Right Cute Cali, on Flickr




DSC_0081 by Right Cute Cali, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5747564866/



DSC_0099 by Right Cute Cali, on Flickr


DSC_0102 by Right Cute Cali, on Flickr


----------



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

DSC_0129 by Right Cute Cali, on Flickr


DSC_0134 by Right Cute Cali, on Flickr


DSC_0141 by Right Cute Cali, on Flickr


DSC_0074 by Right Cute Cali, on Flickr


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Is there a reason her ears are taped? I've honestly never seen a pap puppy with taped ears before. Either way she's adorable.


----------



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

upendi'smommy said:


> Is there a reason her ears are taped? I've honestly never seen a pap puppy with taped ears before. Either way she's adorable.


The breeder had taped them because the puppies were playing with their ears (they'd pull them down and chew on them), and she didn't want them to end up staying down. The tape is coming off in three days though.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Very cute! She's going to be a very pretty little girl, I think.

I'd just go ahead an un-tape them and just let em go. Most paps have no issues with ear set, they're either straight up or straight down (either is correct). They may go up and down a bit during teething. Nard had one up one down for a while till he was about 5 months and his are up for good now. The rest of mine went up and stayed up at well before I took them home. She's actually the first papillon I've ever seen with taped ears.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

I've never seen them taped either...
Will it even make a difference? I thought that it was genetic whether they were the phalene variety or not...
...you sure they didn't just sell you a phalene and are trying to cover it up? Not that there's anything wrong with them; I'm a bit suspicious since the phalenes are not as in demand as the papillons.

Cuuuute face though.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

She's sooo cute!! I wonder about the tape too... Nia's ears were up at a few weeks old but one of them went a bit floppy and started to tip over when she was teething around 6 or 7 months but a little cottage cheese and yogurt (for the calcium) sorted them out right away. 

Can't wait to see more pics as she grows!


----------



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm actually not sure, but I know the whole litter had taped ears. I did take the tape off though and they're standing up just fine.  and thanks  she has the whole neighborhood oooing and awwwing over her.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Such adorable puppy cuteness!


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

Cute puppy. I got the exact same pink dragon for my pup too.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Squee.

What's the Papillon count on these boards up to? They're slowly taking over the earth. Soon, we'll all be working in their underground tennis-ball factories.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

I, for one, welcome our new Papillon overlords...


----------



## mydoghailey (Feb 23, 2011)

Cali is adorable!!! I haven't been to this site in awhile and it's amazing to see how much she's grown in the last month.



Independent George said:


> Soon, we'll all be working in their underground tennis-ball factories.


LMAO! I can actually picture Hailey (papillon mix?) lording over a tennis-ball factory. I've never seen a dog as enthralled with a ball! Poor girl goes nuts in obediance class when the instructor trys to proof sits/stays by throwing a bunch of balls around. All the other dogs stay nicely, while Hailey runs from one ball to the next, disappointed that she can't fit more than one in her mouth at once. Oh well! She's good at staying when food is thrown around...can't say that for the beagles!


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

mydoghailey said:


> LMAO! I can actually picture Hailey (papillon mix?) lording over a tennis-ball factory. I've never seen a dog as enthralled with a ball! Poor girl goes nuts in obediance class when the instructor trys to proof sits/stays by throwing a bunch of balls around. All the other dogs stay nicely, while Hailey runs from one ball to the next, disappointed that she can't fit more than one in her mouth at once.


Have you ever considered taking up flyball with her?


----------



## mydoghailey (Feb 23, 2011)

Indigo said:


> Have you ever considered taking up flyball with her?


I've heard people mention it, but I don't really know what it is. She's about a year old and 10 lbs... is she big enough to do it? I'll have to find out more about it... I bet she would like it.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

mydoghailey said:


> I've heard people mention it, but I don't really know what it is. She's about a year old and 10 lbs... is she big enough to do it? I'll have to find out more about it... I bet she would like it.


She's absolutely big enough! Nia is only 6.5 lbs and when I spoke with the flyball team here as well as the lesson organizers they said she's perfectly big enough to do it. Quite a lot of Paps excel at it actually!


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Flyball is a relay race with four dogs. Each dog runs down a straight track over four jumps to retrieve a tennis ball from a box. It can get really exciting as you watch two teams race head to head. It's kind of like doggie drag racing. Something I always loved was that you can use any kind of motivator at any time, even at tournaments. The dogs go nuts, people go nuts (flyball and dock dog people are the craziest dog sport people to watch imo). Very positive sport from what I experienced. The community is a bit more of the party type. It's so fun and I can't wait to get back into it.

Video example of a race: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZzhEaS4KF4&feature=related

Papillons can be great height dogs. Small dogs are coveted in flyball as they lower the jump height for the rest of the team. Smaller dogs even get their own smaller size tennis ball so they have an easier time catching and carrying it back.


----------



## mydoghailey (Feb 23, 2011)

Indigo said:


> Flyball is a relay race with four dogs. Each dog runs down a straight track over four jumps to retrieve a tennis ball from a box. It can get really exciting as you watch two teams race head to head. It's kind of like doggie drag racing. Something I always loved was that you can use any kind of motivator at any time, even at tournaments. The dogs go nuts, people go nuts (flyball and dock dog people are the craziest dog sport people to watch imo). Very positive sport from what I experienced. The community is a bit more of the party type. It's so fun and I can't wait to get back into it.
> 
> Video example of a race: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZzhEaS4KF4&feature=related
> 
> Papillons can be great height dogs. Small dogs are coveted in flyball as they lower the jump height for the rest of the team. Smaller dogs even get their own smaller size tennis ball so they have an easier time catching and carrying it back.


Thanks so much for the info! I didn't realize it was a relay race. It looks like a lot of fun. I'll have to look into it.

Sorry, Cali! Didn't mean to hijack your adorable thread!


----------

